# The Tech Documentary Club



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 4, 2017)

I like a nice tech video, know any good ones?












Here is a shorter video which may tempt you to watch the longer one. Its an interesting tale


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## JATownes (Apr 4, 2017)

Not a documentary, but what about a link to an interesting paper?  http://jolt.law.harvard.edu/digest/intel-and-the-x86-architecture-a-legal-perspective

Will that violate the club rules since it's tech related?  

JAT


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 4, 2017)

this thread reminds me of the show "how its made" GOD i loved that show.....& nova too


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 4, 2017)

JATownes said:


> Not a documentary, but what about a link to an interesting paper?  http://jolt.law.harvard.edu/digest/intel-and-the-x86-architecture-a-legal-perspective
> 
> Will that violate the club rules since it's tech related?
> 
> JAT




you will have to start a different club called "The Tech Document Club"................


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 4, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I like a nice tech video


Subscribed, thanks Caps.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 4, 2017)

I secretly love How it's made.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 5, 2017)

UltraSPARC Processors Documentary









&

Top 10 Popular CPU Instruction Sets Today


----------



## Jetster (Apr 5, 2017)

I collect documentaries


----------



## Jetster (Apr 5, 2017)

Almost forgot one of my favorite Documentaries


----------



## JATownes (Apr 5, 2017)

Damn @Jetster that Zero Days looks crazy!  Wouldn't you know it though, I can only find it on Showtime...while I've got HBO and Starz.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 5, 2017)

JATownes said:


> Damn @Jetster that Zero Days looks crazy!  Wouldn't you know it though, I can only find it on Showtime...while I've got HBO and Starz.



Truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## Boatvan (Apr 5, 2017)

I thought Zero Days was sweet since I am a stuxnet/cyber warfare nerd. I didn't like one particular part however, I thought the use of animation for the informant was cheesy. But anyway I could talk for days on this stuff. I got hooked on it after a certain lecture about stuxnet in my Digital Systems Security course back in college. A little off topic but I do have a couple of book recommendations for further reading on Stuxnet and Cyber warfare. "Countdown to Zero Day" by Kim Zetter and "@ War" by Shane Harris. Devoured both of these books in days, extremely well written and informative.


----------



## basco (Apr 5, 2017)

i hope i am not derailling the thread but this is 1982 and i could not find this episode in english but you understand it whithout words


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 5, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I secretly love How it's made.



something about just hearing that music that plays during the show makes me smile  it triggers a kind of "Pavlovian" response , and lets me know a good Doc is coming..


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 5, 2017)

Lots of facts and figures delivered concisely on an interesting subject...........all bundled into a nice short vid


----------



## Jetster (Apr 6, 2017)

And How its Made Dream Cars


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 6, 2017)

Jetster i watched that hacker video last night, it was pretty cool. In depth went from a guy in the 1960s who learned to whistle on the phone and all the way to more recently(nothing in the new millennium). 1 hacker was and is a vagrant, he goes around hacking everything, then exposing it to the company and how he did it. He doesn't ask for or want money, just travels around and finds new company's to hack. The Whistle guy was put in jail as they thought he would whistle launch codes for our missiles and start a world war haaa!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2017)

Captain Crunch


----------



## Jetster (Apr 6, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> Jetster i watched that hacker video last night, it was pretty cool. In depth went from a guy in the 1960s who learned to whistle on the phone and all the way to more recently(nothing in the new millennium). 1 hacker was and is a vagrant, he goes around hacking everything, then exposing it to the company and how he did it. He doesn't ask for or want money, just travels around and finds new company's to hack. The Whistle guy was put in jail as they thought he would whistle launch codes for our missiles and start a world war haaa!



That's where the term White Hat comes from. Citizen four is good too, a little slow at first but still good


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 7, 2017)

This looks more like Science & Technology to me


----------



## Jetster (Apr 19, 2017)

I haven't watched it yet but getting ready too 

*Silicon Cowboys (2016)*


----------



## Jetster (Apr 23, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I haven't watched it yet but getting ready too
> 
> *Silicon Cowboys (2016)*



Its the story of the IBM PC clone and portable PC. 
If you owned any the the original PCs you have to watch this 

Worth the watch


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Jetster (Jun 16, 2017)

Haven't watched it yet but will soon
Seed 2017       about hackers











Us and the Game Industry


----------



## HossHuge (Jun 16, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>



I'm surprised they never mentioned Wernher von Braun?


----------

